# Bad Antenna?



## saltydog57 (Jan 18, 2010)

I replaced my audio receiver with a used receiver (in very good shape) I know because I bought it when it was new. Just took it out of one car and put it in another, now it only receives one station. The one station that comes in is very clear but every thing else is nothing but static. 
It is a Panasonic CQ-C3303U and I installed it into a '98 GEO Metro LSI. Can someone help????:sigh:

The receiver I took out was a stock Oldsmobile AM FM Cassette/CD that worked but the antenna did not fit.
Thanks,
Saltydog57


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

saltydog57 said:


> I replaced my audio receiver with a used receiver (in very good shape) I know because I bought it when it was new. Just took it out of one car and put it in another, now it only receives one station. The one station that comes in is very clear but every thing else is nothing but static.
> It is a Panasonic CQ-C3303U and I installed it into a '98 GEO Metro LSI. Can someone help????:sigh:
> 
> The receiver I took out was a stock Oldsmobile AM FM Cassette/CD that worked but the antenna did not fit.
> ...


 Make sure the radio has a good solid ground also that the antenna is plugged in as what you described is what happens when the antenna is unplugged. If it is plugged in and you have a "good clean mast" and it is extended all the way, than you may want to replace it and see if it is bad.


----------



## saltydog57 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Bad Antenna (continued)*

Thanks for the reply, I did make sure the antenna is plugged in. It fits very well. The ground was butt-spliced to the existing ground. Everything works like it should: the lights, clock, scanning, cd player, etc. It's just that only one radio station comes in (I have to select the memory button to hear). I know this sounds unusual as I have never seen this problem. I think I need to replace my antenna and go from there. Thanks again.

Panasonic CQ C3303 installed in a 98 Metro LSI


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

have you tried the radio in manual mode instead of auto scroll? Any difference? Panasonics use the antenna port as a ground in some circumstances.


----------



## saltydog57 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes I have and thanks. I do get a few more stations but static at best. I have bought a new antenna that has an extra ground with it. Its a higher grade antenna than the stock. We'll see how that works. Thanks again!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make sure the antenna is the highest point on the vehicle, the surrounding metal can interfear with reception.


----------

